# Pumpkin and Marmalade



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anyone found any body safe and yet GOOD scents for these two? If not are you sub'ing pie crust, sugar cookie, oatmeal cookie, etc? Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Natures Gardens Cranberry spice is nice, but alas, not as nice as Cranberry Marmalade from CS. I have absolutely no intentions of ditching 15 pounds of it, and I don't believe they can take a hit and lose all of us soapers who purchase so much of it! I plan on writing also, considering I buy about 25 pounds a year. I not only use it plain but as a mixer also.

Don't go spending a fortune on Pumpkin, they are all pretty much the same...course I do add the above scent to my Pumpkin so it is not 'just the same'  You have to decide if you want a pumpkin pie, or pumpkin bread type scent ie.. bakery scent with it, I want pumpkin pie.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Vicki do you have a distributor you recommend?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I love Daystar's Sweet Pumpkin. It sells well for me. Customers at market snatched it up fast at market last year and I'm working on a huge custom order for a local pumpkin patch with this scent.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I buy pumpkin, cucumber and other basic scents like almond, on sale. When Aroma Haven put Pumpkin Pie Spice on sale I bought a years worth of it. I have used NG Pleasingly pumpkin and also Pumpkin eggnog (or something like that). Daystarr, I could ride a bike to her shop, her prices unless you hit a sale, (and most of her sales are discontinuing non sellers or scent going out of date, which means you can't repurchase and I can't do that anymore), are simply to expensive for what you get. She purchases a scent I use and charges nearly $12 more a pound than NG or AH, the same exact scent. Pick up basic scents like this on sales for $10 a pound. Then tweak them.

I do the same with cucumber, I buy a basic one on sale, but I buy a killer one for use in lotion and body butter. Use your scent dollars in soap wisely. 

Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

In tweaking FO's, you mean mixing them? I am at a loss to how to know how much of what to mix. Test more? Also, being new to fo's what is the best kind to purchase. Are there different qualities in fo's? What I have so far I like, but scent is not as strong as I would like. That has been the one thing commented on by those testing for me. Can you just add more fo? I am doing 1 ppo right now or would this be something to add to to bring out the fragrance more? I am getting a list together for fall and Christmas type fragrances, this forum has beem a great help.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Betty,
I'd say if you're using 1oz pp and it's not strong enough you might look for better FO's. Not all FO's are created equal :lol What company are you buying the ones from that you feel aren't strong enough?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Betty, I'm new to soaping also and I'm embarrassed to say how much Ive spent on FO's . knowing your FO is what separates the good soapers from the unsuccessful ones. Ive since learned to stick with two to three suppliers and BUY SMALL and make test batches. You may think its a waste of time (and shipping) but its definitely a cost saver in the long run. Ive also learned that customers identify only a small percentage of the many scents we have to choose from. Pick scents by categories, limit the choices, and do not keep scents if they don't sell. Donate those to charity and get a tax break and they wont be a constant reminder of how much money you lost. Keep reading as many soap forums as you have time for. You will learn what works and sells best. We've all been where you are. :/ Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Nature's Garden Pink Sugar FO did good. I soaped the Pink Sugar that smells great but it does discolor to very dark. (my own recipe) Their BRV is very faint to me. (used wm recipe for that one). I also soaped a Leather FO from Brambleberry that has a good scent and am getting rave reviews on that one. Now trying out the Monkey Farts from Nature's Garden. I have read that it sets up fast for some and some it does not. BUT I don't know if they were using the fo from NG. So far only buying small on ones I don't know yet how they soap. I am having fun regardless! My house smells so good.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, those are good companies so no problem there. You'll get it sorted out as you go along. It does make your houses smell great doesn't it!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Since you asked, our very own Tamara has started helping us by doing pre buys on the most popular FOs. Again, being a newbie, I buy whatever she has up for sale. I know I can't go wrong. Everything so far has been a success. Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I ordered from Tamera! I already had this pink sugar that I used up. I also thought same as you couldn't go wrong! :rofl The thing is learning where to buy GOOD fo's and it be coat effective in making the soap. Some are so expensive, but good fragrances. So does it round out when using those in a batch, I am not sure yet. I am also having to learn how of something there is too by weight and not volume. LOL So I am sure some of my mistakes will be a lil costly! So far the soaps I have made are disappearing. Family likes them and have some sold to friends and coworkers of hubby. Soaping today now that I have some more lye that i had run out of!


----------

